# Furry RP Discord Servers?



## Claybot_SN348 (Jun 20, 2020)

Uh, hey. Sorry if this question gets posted a lot.

I'm a new fur, whose primarily interested in writing and making stories about my furry OCs. In particular, I like RPing with other people, making a collaborative story that everyone contributes a little bit to. Well, that, and I love seeing other people's weird ideas in action!

So, with that, I was wondering if there any Furry RP Discord servers I could join. I'd be down for almost any sort of setting, as well as any sort of tone! I like dark stuff, lighthearted stuff, realistic and fantastical stories. I'd only ask for a bit of effort to be put into your responses, so I'd rather not see one-line responses be all I get. Alongside that, I wouldn't be interested in script style RP. It just ain't my thing.

I'd be okay doing NSFW stuff, though I'm more of a SFW RPer, so I'd like an option to do clean RPs. I'm okay with most kinks, but hard no-nos are Zoophilia, Pedophilia, scat stuff, and stuff involving death.

If there's any RP Discord Servers you'd want someone to join, or even if you just want a 1-on-1 RP partner, hit me up in discord. My username is "Claybot SN348#9823"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have the roleplay bunker, we're furry friendly but most of our RP's are sfw.


----------



## Claybot_SN348 (Jun 21, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have the roleplay bunker, we're furry friendly but most of our RP's are sfw.


Alright, that sounds cool! Send me an invite, if you're okay with it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 21, 2020)

Claybot_SN348 said:


> Alright, that sounds cool! Send me an invite, if you're okay with it.



Join the Jared's Roleplay Bunker Discord Discord Server!


----------



## TkupBook (Jun 22, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Join the Jared's Roleplay Bunker Discord Discord Server!


It isn't very active


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2020)

TkupBook said:


> It isn't very active



It is, people are just busy. It's a work week.


----------



## TkupBook (Jun 23, 2020)

Ah, of course. To be honest I'm not very good at roleplay but I used to do it a lot when I was younger. Spent a lot of time on chatango. Haha


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2020)

TkupBook said:


> Ah, of course. To be honest I'm not very good at roleplay but I used to do it a lot when I was younger. Spent a lot of time on chatango. Haha



I see, also I had a headache yesterday. Also a lot of servers have variances in activity, but a lot of our members do have jobs.


----------



## TkupBook (Jun 23, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I see, also I had a headache yesterday. Also a lot of servers have variances in activity, but a lot of our members do have jobs.


Of course! I am mainly into sfw roleplay as well so I guess it can be hard to find people that just want that also.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2020)

TkupBook said:


> Of course! I am mainly into sfw roleplay as well so I guess it can be hard to find people that just want that also.



We have a lot of SFW RP, but it can get a tiny bit violent if it's a story arc we're working on.


----------

